
The Potion Language - flipgimble
https://github.com/perl11/potion
======
flipgimble
yes, this does join today's festival of obscure languages. But why is this one
note worthy you might ask yourself?

1\. it appeared almost out of nowhere with no warning from its mysterious
author _why the lucky stiff who then later disappeared off the face of the
internet.

2\. despite its sophistication (JIT, custom vm, full mixing based language)
the source is very readable and accessible to anyone interested in non-trivial
compiler construction.

3\. it has a certain idealism not sullied by being a large project trying to
become famous.

